# سيرفر 50 جيجا + ترافيك مفتوح من فور آى تى



## ابو الفصاحه (23 مايو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​* 

**السادة الكرام 
أسعد الله أوقاتكم بكل خير 

تتشرف شركة فور آي تى أن تقدم لكم أفضل وأقوى عروض السيرفرات المدارة والمؤمنه .. 

شركة فور آى تى .. شركة رسمية متخصصة من أقوى وأكبر الشركات الرائده في عالم السيرفرات تتميز بقوة إدائها وثبات سيرفراتها وإحترافية وحنكة فريقها ,


المميزات التى تحصل عليها مع أى عرض 

لوحة تحكم لإعادة تشغيل السيرفر في أي وقت .
إدارة / حماية السيرفر مجاناً طوال الأشتراك .
ضمان عمل السيرفر علي الشبكة بنسبة 99.99%




*

*عرض القوة*

4iTE (Annually)- 50GB​ 

*
القرص الصلب : 50 جيجا .
الذاكرة : 1024 ميجا .
الباندويدث : غير محدود .
سرعة الأتصال : 100 ميجا .
عدد الأيبهات : 1IP
نظام التشغيل : CentOS 5.x
لوحة التحكم cPanel/WHM
ضمان عمل السيرفر علي الشبكة بنسبة 99.99%




**سعر العرض 800 جنيه مصرى سنويا*​*
أطلب الآن
4iTE - ط³ظ„ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ط´طھط±ظٹط§طھ
العرض لفترة محدوده
*
*

روابط سريعه

اتفاقية الإستخدام
4iTE - ط§طھظپط§ظ‚ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط®ط¯ظ…ط©

جديد : إطلب سيرفرك بمواصفاتك الخاصة
4iTE - ظپطھط­ طھط°ظƒط±ط© ط¬ط¯ظٹط¯ط©

للمزيد من عروض السيرفرات المشتركة
4iTE - ط®ط¯ظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹط±ظپط±ط§طھ


**مع تحيات *
*شركة فور آى تى*
4iTE inc
www.4ite.com


----------

